# White or black stickers on white cubes?



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2011)

On your white speedcubes, do you have white or black stickers?

PS: I know there is already a thread on this, but there is no poll.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2011)

white on white!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 13, 2011)

You happen not to have a poll on this thread, either. 

On 3 x 3's, I usually have white stickers. On my V-cubes, black.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> You happen not to have a poll on this thread, either.
> 
> On 3 x 3's, I usually have white stickers. On my V-cubes, black.


 
Sorry, it took me a while to decide the options.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer white for recognition, but black looks better.


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

White, just because.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2011)

No stickers.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 13, 2011)

There was a guy who started selling white on white cubes and they were horrible, still, the best you could get in here, but I didn't recognized any crap on it, that way I got such a dislike for that sticker scheme.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 14, 2011)

Black stickers are the main reason I try to avoid buying white cubes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2011)

white on 5x5, black on 6 and 7. i got white 7x7 tiles, but decided to keep the black ones.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 14, 2011)

I use black stickers on my white cubes.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 19, 2015)

black on white.  
white on white looks Icky to me, gray might look good though.
[4 year bump woohoo]


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 19, 2015)

I just hate white cubes. They make me about 5 seconds slower, especially of they have black stickers... (the only exception to this is my Sq-1 because the first one I ever got was white and would probably find a black one weird- that one has white stickers)


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 19, 2015)

The only puzzle I can suffice replacing white for black is the megaminx. 

Other than that, no way...just looks unsettling.


----------



## LostGent (Aug 19, 2015)

White usually but I have black on my SS7x7


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 19, 2015)

Black. easier to tell yellow/black apart than white/yellow


----------



## dboeren (Aug 19, 2015)

Never tried black stickers before, but it sounds like it would take some getting used to.


----------



## xchippy (Aug 19, 2015)

Never tried black stickers. White stickers are much better. Just used to it.


----------

